# PS3 and 360 exclusives, a discussion.



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2014)

For me it is a sad fact of life that exclusives are a thing but there is little to do there other than hope the issue will one day resolve itself, people gave it a good stab and the idea of the PS360 means far more than the idea of the Super Megadrive ever would have. Until then we get to compare and contrast the offerings.
These days I am more about game concepts/styles than actual games themselves so I will probably be looking at this more from that perspective (why bother with *Dark Souls *when *Demon's souls* exists unless you are going back through the history of a "franchise"), this is just the one I am using and you are free to go for another.

My general conclusion is the term PS360 is not as absolutely solid as it could be (that surprised me) it is still pretty solid. The PS3 may not be the RPG powerhouse (give or take* ni no kuni *and one game does not necessarily a powerhouse make), the 360 is the Japanese shmup powerhouse (possibly even beating the PC) though that did not surprise me, xbox live aside the 360 might not be the FPS platform of choice (quite surprising) and shmups aside no exclusives really meant anything to me. That said getting "the other one" could be an idea and would definitely do to fill out a few dry months if you were bored of what you had, how much that is worth (especially with PC game requirements being as low as they are) remains for you to decide.
Beyond a minor note I have not been able to discuss relative merits of each console as far as multiplatform games go, many would say the PS3 got the bad side of that though but I can not recall anything of great note as far game quality goes getting the truly outrageous treatment (and not having it corrected with a patch). I could be wrong there though.

To that end my position on "what do I pick" remains pick a) whatever one you like the controller more for (and play with each with several hours, I can deal with the playstation pad but 4 hours in and my hands cramp up something fierce) and if that is a 50/50 shot then whatever one your friends have so you can borrow/share games/buy their collection when they get bored in a year or so or whatever one you can more easily get a fully hacked version of (3.55 PS3 or JTAG/RGH 360), lesser hacks can be worth it but do more research in those cases. For both if getting a second hand one then absolutely get one from 2009 or later (Jasper motherboard or a slim on the 360), this even goes above the hacked thing so do not get a hacked launch 360 or something unless it is really cheap (less than a game cheap).

As much as it pains me to use it I have to note that Wikipedia has a half nice list for once, it is missing a fair bit as my search through the shmups list taught me.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_game_exclusives_(seventh_generation)
I am ignoring the Wii for unlike the GBA and DS you pretty much are limited to Nintendo first and second party titles if you want a good time ( http://www.gamesradar.com/best-wii-games-all-time/ and http://www.computerandvideogames.co...sic-titles-you-need-to-revisit-on-your-wii-u/ ). Similarly Wii ownership is common enough around here and if not you could probably get one as long as you promised to provide its owner something to use as a doorstop instead.
I took the list from wikipedia and first arranged it to get the "also on the PC games" at the top. For the most part the PC versions are superior.
Pure numbers wise the 360 had more, even if you account for the "also on PC" titles. I have not stuck franchises into one entry and dropped franchises with entries on another platform yet though.

Can we all agree that the readers of this thread can not be seen to be enjoying music based games that are not also things like you might see on a DMT trip, equally if you wanted to dance, sing or play either plastic or real instruments then you could do it just as well on anything other than the Wii.

Equally seen as we are at the end of the main lifetime of the consoles in question the idea of timed exclusives and later remakes/ports will be sidelined, *Deadly premonition* eventually made it to the PS3 (possibly even in a better form) and *Ninja Gaiden II* was a 360 exclusive but was remade as *Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2* on the PS3 for instance. However discussion of things like *Eternal Sonata* (where the PS3 had what some call a superior version) and *NIER* (which had a somewhat different version, superior is very much a matter for debate) probably wants to happen.

After this we get to discuss things like is* Forza* as good as *Gran Turismo* and does it matter when *Need for Speed* is a thing.


*Sony games*

```
Closure	Eyebrow Interactive	Sony Computer Entertainment	Console	March 27, 2012
ModNation Racers	United Front Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Console	May 19, 2010
PixelJunk Eden	Q-Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Console	July 11, 2008
Drakengard 3	Access Games	Square Enix	Yes	December 19, 2013
Malicious	Alvion	Alvion	Yes	October 10, 2010
Ryū ga Gotoku 5	Amusement Vision	Sega	Yes	December 6, 2012
Yakuza Kenzan!	Amusement Vision	Sega	Yes	March 6, 2008
Yakuza 3	Amusement Vision	Sega	Yes	February 26, 2009
Yakuza 4	Amusement Vision	Sega	Yes	March 18, 2010
Yakuza: Dead Souls	Amusement Vision	Sega	Yes	June 9, 2011
Aquanaut's Holiday: Hidden Memories	Artdink	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	September 25, 2008
Zillions of Enemy X	Broccoli	Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	May 24, 2013
Everybody's Golf 5	Clap Hanz, SCE Japan Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	March 18, 2008
The Shoot	Cohort Studios	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 19, 2010
Hyperdimension Neptunia	Compile Heart	Sega	Yes	July 29, 2010
Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2	Compile Heart	Compile Heart	Yes	August 18, 2011
Hyperdimension Neptunia Victory	Compile Heart	Compile Heart	Yes	August 30, 2012
Megazone 23: Aoi Garland	Compile Heart	Compile Heart	Yes	September 13, 2007
Mugen Souls	Compile Heart	Compile Heart, Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	March 22, 2012
Attouteki Yuugi: Mugen Souls Z	Compile Heart, GCrest	Compile Heart	Yes	April 25, 2013
Saint Seiya: Brave Soldiers	Dimps	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	01/11/13
Twisted Metal	Eat Sleep Play	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	February 14, 2012
Calling All Cars!	Eat Sleep Play, Incognito Entertainment	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	May 10, 2007
MotorStorm	Evolution Studios	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	March 6, 2007
MotorStorm: Pacific Rift	Evolution Studios	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 28, 2008
MotorStorm: Apocalypse	Evolution Studios	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	March 16, 2011
Lair	Factor 5	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	August 31, 2007
Haze (video game)	Free Radical Design	Ubisoft	Yes	May 20, 2008
Demon's Souls	From Software	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	February 5, 2009
Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn	From Software	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	March 8, 2012
Folklore	Game Republic	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 12, 2007
Genji: Days of the Blade	Game Republic	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 11, 2006
Wangan Midnight	Genki	Genki	Yes	July 26, 2007
Killzone 2	Guerrilla Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	February 25, 2009
Killzone 3	Guerrilla Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	February 22, 2011
Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel	Gust Corporation	Namco Bandai	Yes	January 28, 2010
Atelier Rorona: The Alchemist of Arland	Gust Corporation	Gust Corporation	Yes	June 25, 2009
Atelier Totori: The Adventurer of Arland	Gust Corporation	Gust Corporation	Yes	June 24, 2010
Atelier Meruru: The Apprentice of Arland	Gust Corporation	Gust Corporation	Yes	June 23, 2011
Atelier Ayesha: The Alchemist of Dusk	Gust Corporation	Tecmo Koei	Yes	June 28, 2012
Atelier Escha & Logy: Alchemists of the Dusk Sky	Gust Corporation	Tecmo Koei	Yes	June 27, 2013
Mist of Chaos	Idea Factory, Neverland Co.	Idea Factory	Yes	March 22, 2007
Record of Agarest War 2	Idea Factory, Red Entertainment	Compile Heart, Aksys Games, Ghostlight	Yes	November 18, 2010
Time and Eternity	Imageepoch, Satelight	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	October 11, 2012
Warhawk	Incognito Studios	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	August 28, 2007
Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction	Insomniac Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 23, 2007
Ratchet & Clank Future: Quest for Booty	Insomniac Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	August 21, 2008
Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time	Insomniac Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 27, 2009
Ratchet & Clank: All 4 One	Insomniac Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 18, 2011
Ratchet & Clank: Full Frontal Assault	Insomniac Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 27, 2012
Resistance: Fall of Man	Insomniac Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 17, 2006
Resistance 2	Insomniac Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 4, 2008
Resistance 3	Insomniac Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	September 6, 2011
Mahjong Taikai IV	Koei	Koei	Yes	November 22, 2006
Trinity: Souls of Zill O’ll	Koei	Koei	Yes	November 25, 2010
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots	Kojima Productions	Konami	Yes	June 12, 2008
Mahjong Fight Club	Konami	Konami	Yes	November 16, 2006
Tears to Tiara: Kakan no Daichi	Leaf	Aquaplus	Yes	July 17, 2008
White Knight Chronicles	Level-5, SCE Japan Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	December 25, 2008
White Knight Chronicles II	Level-5, SCE Japan Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	July 8, 2010
Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch	Level-5, Studio Ghibli	Level-5, Namco Bandai	Yes	November 17, 2011
Starhawk	LightBox Interactive, SCE Santa Monica Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	May 8, 2012
LittleBigPlanet	Media Molecule	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 1, 2008
LittleBigPlanet 2	Media Molecule	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	January 18, 2011
Boku no Natsuyasumi 3	Millennium Kitchen	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	July 5, 2007
Ridge Racer 7	Namco	Namco Bandai Games, Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 16, 2006
Katamari Forever	Namco Bandai	Namco Bandai	Yes	July 23, 2009
Mobile Suit Gundam: Crossfire	Namco Bandai Games	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	November 11, 2006
Mobile Suit Gundam: Extreme Vs.	Namco Bandai Games	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	December 1, 2011
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm	Namco Bandai Games	Namco Bandai	Yes	November 4, 2008
Time Crisis 4	Namco Bandai Games	Namco Bandai Games, Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 20, 2007
Time Crisis: Razing Storm	Namco Bandai Games	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	October 19, 2010
Tales of Xillia	Namco Tales Studio	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	September 8, 2011
Tales of Xillia 2	Namco Tales Studio	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	November 1, 2012
Tales of Zestiria	Namco Tales Studio	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	TBA
The Last of Us	Naughty Dog	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	June 14, 2013
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune	Naughty Dog	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 20, 2007
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves	Naughty Dog	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 13, 2009
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception	Naughty Dog	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 1, 2011
PlayStation Move Heroes	Nihilistic Software	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	March 22, 2011
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky HD	Nihon Falcom	Nihon Falcom, Xseed Games	Yes	December 13, 2012
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky SC HD	Nihon Falcom	Nihon Falcom, Xseed Games	Yes	April 25, 2013
Heavenly Sword	Ninja Theory	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	September 12, 2007
Arcadias no Ikusahime	Nippon Ichi Software	Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	September 26, 2013
Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice	Nippon Ichi Software	Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	January 31, 2008
Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten	Nippon Ichi Software	Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	February 24, 2011
Disgaea D2: A Brighter Darkness	Nippon Ichi Software	Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	March 20, 2013
Last Rebellion	Nippon Ichi Software	Nippon Ichi Software, Tecmo Koei	Yes	January 28, 2010
The Guided Fate Paradox	Nippon Ichi Software	Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	January 24, 2013
The Witch and The Hundred Knights	Nippon Ichi Software	Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	TBA 2013
Trinity Universe	Nippon Ichi Software, Gust Corporation, Idea Factory	Idea Factory, Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	October 1, 2009
Railfan: Taiwan High Speed Rail	Ongakukan	Ongakukan	Yes	July 12, 2007
Comet Crash	Pelfast	Pelfast	Yes	April 2, 2009
Gran Turismo 5	Polyphony Digital	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 30, 2010
Gran Turismo 5 Prologue	Polyphony Digital	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	April 15, 2009
Gran Turismo 6	Polyphony Digital	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	December 6, 2013
Full Auto 2: Battlelines	Pseudo Interactive	Sega	Yes	December 7, 2006
PixelJunk 4am	Q-Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	May 15, 2012
PixelJunk Racers	Q-Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	September 13, 2007
Beyond: Two Souls	Quantic Dream	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 8, 2013
Heavy Rain	Quantic Dream	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	February 18, 2010
Buzz!: Quiz TV	Relentless Software	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	July 4, 2008
Afrika	Rhino Studios	Sony Computer Entertainment, Natsume	Yes	August 28, 2008
Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time	Sanzaru Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	February 5, 2013
TV Superstars	SCE Cambridge Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 26, 2010
The Eye of Judgment	SCE Japan Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 24, 2007
Kung Fu Rider	SCE Japan Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	September 17, 2010
PlayStation Move Ape Escape	SCE Japan Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	December 9, 2010
Puppeteer	SCE Japan Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	September 5, 2013
Tokyo Jungle	SCE Japan Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	September 25, 2012
SingStar	SCE London Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	December 7, 2007
SingStar Vol. 2	SCE London Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	June 20, 2008
SingStar: Vol. 3	SCE London Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 14, 2008
SingStar Dance	SCE London Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 5, 2010
Medieval Moves: Deadmund's Quest	SCE San Diego Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 15, 2011
Warrior's Lair	SCE San Diego Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	TBA 2013
Sports Champions	SCE San Diego Studio, Zindagi Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	September 17, 2010
Sports Champions 2	SCE San Diego Studio, Zindagi Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 30, 2012
God of War III	SCE Santa Monica Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	March 16, 2010
God of War: Ascension	SCE Santa Monica Studio	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	March 12, 2013
Carnival Island	SCE Santa Monica Studio, Magic Pixel Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 15, 2011
Formula One Championship Edition	SCE Studio Liverpool	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	December 28, 2006
Initial D Extreme Stage	Sega	Sega	Yes	July 3, 2008
Miyasato Miyoshi Kyoudai Naizou: Sega Gold Club	Sega	Sega	Yes	November 11, 2006
Valkyria Chronicles	Sega Wow	Sega	Yes	April 24, 2008
3D Dot Game Heroes	Silicon Studio	From Software, Atlus, SouthPeak Games	Yes	November 5, 2009
SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs Confrontation	Slant Six Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	October 14, 2008
Bleach: Soul Resurrección	Sony Computer Entertainment	Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	June 23, 2011
Derby Time Online	Sony Computer Entertainment	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 13, 2008
Toro to Morimori	Sony Computer Entertainment	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	July 23, 2009
Wonderbook: Book of Spells	Sony Computer Entertainment	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 16, 2012
Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom	Sony Online Entertainment	Sony Online Entertainment	Yes	November 15, 2006
inFamous	Sucker Punch Productions	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	May 26, 2009
inFamous 2	Sucker Punch Productions	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	June 7, 2011
Start the Party!	Supermassive Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	September 17, 2010
Until Dawn	Supermassive Games	Sony Online Entertainment	Yes	TBA
Legasista	System Prisma	Nippon Ichi Software	Yes	March 15, 2012
Railfan: Chicago Transit Authority Brown Line	Taito, Ongakukan	Ongakukan	Yes	December 20, 2006
Touch, Shot! Love Application	Tamsoft	Compile Heart	Yes	February 23, 2012
The Last Guardian	Team Ico	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	TBA
One Piece: Pirate Warriors	Tecmo Koei	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	September 25, 2012
One Piece: Pirate Warriors 2	Tecmo Koei	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	TBA 2013
Journey	Thatgamecompany	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	March 13, 2012
Sorcery	The Workshop	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	May 22, 2012
LittleBigPlanet Karting	United Front Games	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	November 6, 2012
Dragon's Crown	Vanillaware	Atlus	Yes	July 25, 2013
MAG	Zipper Interactive	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	January 26, 2010
SOCOM 4: U.S. Navy SEALs	Zipper Interactive	Sony Computer Entertainment	Yes	April 19, 2011
```



Spoiler: Just the game names PS3



Closure
ModNation Racers
PixelJunk Eden
Drakengard 3
Malicious
Ryū ga Gotoku 5
Yakuza Kenzan!
Yakuza 3
Yakuza 4
Yakuza: Dead Souls
Aquanaut's Holiday: Hidden Memories
Zillions of Enemy X
Everybody's Golf 5
The Shoot
Hyperdimension Neptunia
Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2
Hyperdimension Neptunia Victory
Megazone 23: Aoi Garland
Mugen Souls
Attouteki Yuugi: Mugen Souls Z
Saint Seiya: Brave Soldiers
Twisted Metal
Calling All Cars!
MotorStorm
MotorStorm: Pacific Rift
MotorStorm: Apocalypse
Lair
Haze (video game)
Demon's Souls
Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn
Folklore
Genji: Days of the Blade
Wangan Midnight
Killzone 2
Killzone 3
Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel
Atelier Rorona: The Alchemist of Arland
Atelier Totori: The Adventurer of Arland
Atelier Meruru: The Apprentice of Arland
Atelier Ayesha: The Alchemist of Dusk
Atelier Escha & Logy: Alchemists of the Dusk Sky
Mist of Chaos
Record of Agarest War 2
Time and Eternity
Warhawk
Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Ratchet & Clank Future: Quest for Booty
Ratchet & Clank Future: A Crack in Time
Ratchet & Clank: All 4 One
Ratchet & Clank: Full Frontal Assault
Resistance: Fall of Man
Resistance 2
Resistance 3
Mahjong Taikai IV
Trinity: Souls of Zill O’ll
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Mahjong Fight Club
Tears to Tiara: Kakan no Daichi
White Knight Chronicles
White Knight Chronicles II
Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch
Starhawk
LittleBigPlanet
LittleBigPlanet 2
Boku no Natsuyasumi 3
Ridge Racer 7
Katamari Forever
Mobile Suit Gundam: Crossfire
Mobile Suit Gundam: Extreme Vs.
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm
Time Crisis 4
Time Crisis: Razing Storm
Tales of Xillia
Tales of Xillia 2
Tales of Zestiria
The Last of Us
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception
PlayStation Move Heroes
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky HD
The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky SC HD
Heavenly Sword
Arcadias no Ikusahime
Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice
Disgaea 4: A Promise Unforgotten
Disgaea D2: A Brighter Darkness
Last Rebellion
The Guided Fate Paradox
The Witch and The Hundred Knights
Trinity Universe
Railfan: Taiwan High Speed Rail
Comet Crash
Gran Turismo 5
Gran Turismo 5 Prologue
Gran Turismo 6
Full Auto 2: Battlelines
PixelJunk 4am
PixelJunk Racers
Beyond: Two Souls
Heavy Rain
Buzz!: Quiz TV
Afrika
Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time
TV Superstars
The Eye of Judgment
Kung Fu Rider
PlayStation Move Ape Escape
Puppeteer
Tokyo Jungle
SingStar
SingStar Vol. 2
SingStar: Vol. 3
SingStar Dance
Medieval Moves: Deadmund's Quest
Warrior's Lair
Sports Champions
Sports Champions 2
God of War III
God of War: Ascension
Carnival Island
Formula One Championship Edition
Initial D Extreme Stage
Miyasato Miyoshi Kyoudai Naizou: Sega Gold Club
Valkyria Chronicles
3D Dot Game Heroes
SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs Confrontation
Bleach: Soul Resurrección
Derby Time Online
Toro to Morimori
Wonderbook: Book of Spells
Untold Legends: Dark Kingdom
inFamous
inFamous 2
Start the Party!
Until Dawn
Legasista
Railfan: Chicago Transit Authority Brown Line
Touch, Shot! Love Application
The Last Guardian
One Piece: Pirate Warriors
One Piece: Pirate Warriors 2
Journey
Sorcery
LittleBigPlanet Karting
Dragon's Crown
MAG
SOCOM 4: U.S. Navy SEALs



*MS games*


```
Alan Wake	Remedy Entertainment	Microsoft Game Studios	Console	May 14, 2010
Condemned: Criminal Origins	Monolith Productions	Sega	Console	November 16, 2005
Darkest of Days	8monkey Labs	Phantom EFX	Console	September 8, 2009
Fable 3	Lionhead Studios	Microsoft Studios	Console	October 10, 2010
Frontlines: Fuel of War	Kaos Studios	THQ	Console	February 25, 2008
Gears of War	Epic Games	Microsoft Game Studios	Console	November 7, 2006
Infernal	Metropolis Software	Playlogic International	Console	June 30, 2009
Left 4 Dead	Turtle Rock Studios	Valve Corporation	Console	November 17, 2008
Left 4 Dead 2	Valve Corporation	Valve Corporation	Console	November 17, 2009
Minecraft: Xbox 360 Edition	4J Studios	Microsoft Studios	Console	May 9, 2012
Mushihime-sama Futari	M2 & Cave	Cave	Console	November 26, 2009
Prey	Human Head Studios	2K Games	Console	July 11, 2006
Raiden IV	Moss	Taito	Console	September 8, 2009
Risen	Piranha Bytes	Deep Silver	Console	October 2, 2009
Samurai Shodown: Sen	SNK Playmore	SNK Playmore	Console	December 10, 2009
State of Decay (video game)	Undead Labs	Microsoft Studios	Console	June 5, 2013
Toy Soldiers	Signal Studios	Microsoft Studios	Console	March 3, 2010
Toy Soldiers: Cold War	Signal Studios	Microsoft Studios	Console	August 17, 2011
Trials HD	RedLynx	Microsoft Game Studios	Console	October 12, 2009
WarTech: Senko no Ronde	G.rev	Ubisoft	Console	July 27, 2006
Witcher 2	CD Projekt RED	Atari	Console	April 17, 2012
Amped 3	2K Sports	2K Sports	Yes	November 15, 2005
Halo 4	343 Industries	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 6, 2012
Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary	343 Industries & Certain Affinity	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 14, 2011
DoDonPachi Dai Ou Jou Black Label Extra	5pb. & Cave	5pb.	Yes	December 25, 2008
Ketsui: Kizuna Jigoku Tachi EXTRA	5pb. & Cave	5pb.	Yes	April 22, 2010
Rapala for Kinect	Activision	Activision	Yes	November 15, 2011
Wipeout in the Zone	Activision	Activision	Yes	June 14, 2011
Guilty Gear 2: Overture	Arc System Works	Arc System Works	Yes	November 29, 2007
Versus Tactical Action	Arc System Works	TBA	Yes	TBA
Tetris: The Grand Master Ace	Arika	AQ Interactive	Yes	December 10, 2005
Motion Explosion!	Artech Studios	Majesco Entertainment	Yes	November 1, 2011
Naval Assault: The Killing Tide	Artech Studios	505 Games	Yes	June 11, 2010
Kinect Rush: A Disney-Pixar Adventure	Asobo	Microsoft Studios	Yes	March 20, 2012
MagnaCarta II	Banpresto	Banpresto	Yes	August 6, 2009
Kinect Joy Ride	BigPark	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 4, 2010
Project Gotham Racing 3	Bizarre Creations	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 22, 2005
Project Gotham Racing 4	Bizarre Creations	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	October 2, 2007
Fantastic Pets	Blitz Game Studios	THQ	Yes	April 12, 2011
The Biggest Loser: Ultimate Workout	Blitz Games	THQ	Yes	November 4, 2010
Michael Phelps: Push The Limit	Blitz Games Studios	505 Games	Yes	October 11, 2011
Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom	Blueside	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	December 13, 2007
Indianapolis 500: Evolution	Brain in a Jar	Destineer	Yes	September 30, 2009
MorphX	Buka Entertainment	505 Games	Yes	September 28, 2010
Halo 3	Bungie	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	September 25, 2007
Halo 3: ODST	Bungie	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	September 22, 2009
Halo: Reach	Bungie	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	September 14, 2010
Lets Cheer	Cat Daddy Games	2K Play	Yes	November 7, 2011
Deathsmiles	Cave	Aksys Games	Yes	April 23, 2009
Deathsmiles II	Cave	Cave	Yes	May 27, 2010
Bullet Witch	Cavia	Atari, AQ InteractiveJP	Yes	July 27, 2006
Zegapain XOR	Cavia	Namco Bandai	Yes	July 27, 2006
Shadow Complex	Chair Entertainment, Epic Games	Microsoft Studios	Yes	August 19, 2009
MotoGP '06	Climax Studios	THQ	Yes	June 9, 2006
Xbox Live Arcade Unplugged Vol. 1	Compilation	Microsoft Games Studio	Yes	September 5, 2006
Leela	Curious Pictures	THQ	Yes	November 8, 2011
Sesame Street: Once Upon a Monster	Double Fine Productions	Warner Bros. Interactive	Yes	November 21, 2011
Halo Wars	Ensemble Studios	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	February 26, 2009
Gears of War 2	Epic Games	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 7, 2008
Gears of War 3	Epic Games	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	September 20, 2011
Game Party: In Motion	FarSight Studios	Warner Bros. Interactive	Yes	November 18, 2010
Chromehounds	From Software	Sega	Yes	June 29, 2006
Steel Battalion: Heavy Armor	From Software	Capcom	Yes	June 19, 2012
Kinectimals	Frontier Developments	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 4, 2010
Kinect Disneyland Adventures	Frontier Developments	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 15, 2011
AquaZone: Life Simulator	Frontier Groove	Frontier Groove	Yes	September 14, 2006
Project Sylpheed	Game Arts	Square Enix	Yes	September 28, 2006
Every Party	Game Republic	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	December 10, 2005
Import Tuner Challenge[4]	Genki	Ubisoft	Yes	July 27, 2006
Kengo: Legend of the 9	Genki	Majesco	Yes	September 7, 2007
Kinect Adventures!	Good Science Studio	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 4, 2010
The Conveni 200X	Hamster	Masterpiece	Yes	March 30, 2006
Dance Central	Harmonix Music Systems	MTV Games	Yes	November 4, 2010
Dance Central 2	Harmonix Music Systems	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	October 25, 2011
Dance Central 3	Harmonix Music Systems	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	October 16, 2012
NBA Baller Beats	HB Studios Multimedia	Majesco Games	Yes	01/09/12
Country Dance All Stars	High Voltage Software	GameMill Publishing	Yes	March 27, 2012
Victorious: Time to Shine	High Voltage Software	D3 Publisher	Yes	November 15, 2011
Bomberman: Act Zero	Hudson Soft	Konami, Hudson Soft JP	Yes	August 3, 2006
Fuzion Frenzy 2	Hudson Soft	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	January 30, 2007
Momotaro Dentetsu 16 GOLD	Hudson Soft	Hudson Soft	Yes	December 6, 2007
Tengai Makyou Ziria: Haruka naru Jipang	Hudson Soft	Hudson Soft	Yes	March 23, 2006
Spectral Force 3: Innocent Rage	Idea Factory	Idea Factory	Yes	August 11, 2006
Lips	iNiS	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 18, 2008
Lips: Canta en Español	iNiS	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 13, 2009
Lips: Deutsche Partyknaller	iNiS	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 13, 2009
Lips: I Love the 80's	iNiS	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	April 2, 2010
Lips: Number One Hits	iNiS	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	October 20, 2009
Lips: Party Classics	iNiS	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	February 26, 2010
Kinectalloons	JSTV Media	JSTV Media	Yes	2011
Tenchu Z[9]	K2 Interactive	From Software	Yes	October 5, 2006
Adrenalin Misfits	Konami	Konami	Yes	November 4, 2010
Dancing Stage Universe	Konami	Konami	Yes	December 7, 2007
Dancing Stage Universe 2	Konami	Konami	Yes	October 3, 2008
Rumble Roses XX	Konami, Yuke's	Konami	Yes	March 28, 2006
Scene It? Box Office Smash	Krome Studios/WXP	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	October 28, 2008
Fable 2	Lionhead Studios	Microsoft Studios	Yes	October 8, 2008
Fable: Anniversary	Lionhead Studios	Microsoft Studios	Yes	February 7, 2014
Fable: The Journey	Lionhead Studios	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	
Kinect Star Wars	LucasArts & Terminal Reality	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	April 3, 2012
Otomedius G	M2 & Konami	Konami	Yes	November 20, 2008
Demons of Mercy	Maxum Games	TBA	Yes	TBA
Kinect Sesame Street TV	Microsoft Studios - Soho Productions	Microsoft Studios	Yes	01/09/12
Blue Dragon	Mistwalker	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	December 7, 2006
Lost Odyssey	Mistwalker	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	December 6, 2007
Jillian Michaels' Fitness Adventure	n-Space	Majesco Games	Yes	November 8, 2011
Twister Mania	Naked Sky Entertainment	Majesco Entertainment, 505 Games	Yes	November 1, 2011
Ridge Racer 6	Namco	Namco	Yes	November 17, 2005
Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation	Namco Bandai	Namco Bandai, AtariEU	Yes	October 23, 2007
Body and Brain Connection	Namco Bandai	[Namco Bandai Games|Namco Bandai]]	Yes	February 8, 2011
The Idolmaster	Namco Bandai	Namco Bandai	Yes	January 25, 2007
Love Football	Namco Bandai	Namco Bandai	Yes	May 18, 2006
Mobile Ops: The One Year War[5]	Namco Bandai	Namco Bandai	Yes	June 26, 2008
Namco Museum Virtual Arcade	Namco Bandai	Namco Bandai	Yes	November 4, 2008
Zegapain NOT	Namco Bandai	Namco Bandai	Yes	December 7, 2006
Beautiful Katamari[1]	Namco Bandai Games	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	October 16, 2007
The Idolmaster Live For You!	Namco Bandai Games	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	February 28, 2008
The Idolmaster Twins[3]	Namco Bandai Games	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	March 12, 2009
Culdcept Saga	Omiya Soft, Jamsworks	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	September 30, 2006
Hulk Hogans Main Event	Panic Button	Majesco Games	Yes	October 11, 2011
Gears of War: Judgment	People Can Fly/Epic Games	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	March 19, 2013
PopCap Arcade Volume 1[6]	PopCap Games	PopCap Games	Yes	November 15, 2007
PopCap Arcade Volume 2[7]	PopCap Games	PopCap Games	Yes	March 27, 2009
Full Auto	Pseudo Interactive	Sega	Yes	February 10, 2006
Ninety-Nine Nights II	Q Entertainment/Feelplus	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	June 29, 2010
Ninety-Nine Nights	Q Entertainment/Phantagram	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	April 20, 2006
Kameo: Elements of Power	Rare	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 9, 2005
Kinect Sports	Rare	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 4, 2010
Kinect Sports: Season Two	Rare	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	2011
Perfect Dark Zero	Rare	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 18, 2005
Viva Piñata: Trouble in Paradise	Rare	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	September 2, 2008
Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts	Rare Ltd.	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 11, 2008
Crackdown[2]	Realtime Worlds	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	February 20, 2007
America's Army: True Soldiers	Red Storm Entertainment	Ubisoft	Yes	November 15, 2007
Kinect Nat Geo TV	Relentless Software	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	01/09/12
The Outfit	Relic Entertainment	THQ	Yes	March 13, 2006
Crackdown 2	Ruffian Games	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	July 6, 2010
Scene It? Lights, Camera, Action	Screenlife/WXP	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	November 6, 2007
Too Human	Silicon Knights	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	August 19, 2008
Race Pro	SimBin Studios	Atari	Yes	01/01/09
Snoopy Flying Ace	Smart Bomb Interactive	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	June 2, 2010
Sonic Free Riders	Sonic Team	Sega	Yes	November 4, 2010
Dragon Ball Z for Kinect	Spike	Namco Bandai Games	Yes	October 16, 2012
Super Star	Studio9Nine	Studio9Nine	Yes	TBA
Operation Darkness	Success Corporation	Success Corporation	Yes	October 11, 2007
Nike+ Kinect Training	Sumo Digital	Microsoft Studios	Yes	October 30, 2012
Over G Fighters	Taito Corporation	Ubisoft	Yes	February 23, 2006
Carnival Games: Monkey See, Monkey Do	Take-Two Interactive	Take-Two Interactive	Yes	May 4, 2011
Onechanbara: Bikini Samurai Squad	Tamsoft	D3 Publisher	Yes	December 14, 2006
Dead or Alive 4	Team Ninja	Tecmo	Yes	December 29, 2005
Ninja Gaiden II	Team Ninja	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	June 3, 2008
Zoids Assault	Tomy	Tomy	Yes	October 18, 2007
Zoids Infinity EX Neo	Tomy	Tomy	Yes	March 30, 2006
Infinite Undiscovery	tri-Ace	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	September 2, 2008
Shooting Love, 200X[8]	Triangle Service	Triangle Service	Yes	February 19, 2009
Forza Motorsport 2	Turn 10 Studios	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	May 24, 2007
Forza Motorsport 3	Turn 10 Studios	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	October 23, 2009
Forza Motorsport 4	Turn 10 Studios	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	October 11, 2011
Forza Horizon	Turn 10 Studios/Playground Games	Microsoft Game Studios	Yes	October 23, 2012
The Gunstringer	Twisted Pixel Games	Microsoft Studios	Yes	September 16, 2011
Naruto: Rise of a Ninja	Ubisoft	Ubisoft	Yes	October 30, 2007
PowerUp Heroes	Ubisoft	Ubisoft	Yes	October 18, 2011
Raving Rabbids: Alive & Kicking	Ubisoft	Ubisoft	Yes	November 8, 2011
Self-Defense Training Camp	Ubisoft	Ubisoft	Yes	November 8, 2011
Who Wants to Be a Millionaire? 2012 Edition	Ubisoft	Ubisoft	Yes	November 1, 2011
MotionSports	Ubisoft Milan	Ubisoft	Yes	November 4, 2010
Naruto: The Broken Bond	Ubisoft Montreal	Ubisoft	Yes	November 18, 2008
Saints Row	Volition	THQ	Yes	August 29, 2006
Harry Potter for Kinect	Warner Bros. Interactive	Warner Bros. Interactive	Yes	October 9, 2012
Yoostar on MTV	Yoostar Entertainment Group	Yoostar Entertainment Group	Yes	November 15, 2011
Tsūshin Taisen Mahjong Touryūmon	Yuki Enterprise	AQ Interactive	Yes	January 26, 2006
You're in the Movies	Zoë Mode	Codemasters	Yes	November 17, 2008
Blackwater (video game)	Zombie Studios	505 Games	Yes	October 25, 2011
Minute to Win It	Zoo Games	Zoo Games	Yes	October 18, 2011
```



Spoiler: just the game names 360



Alan Wake
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Darkest of Days
Fable 3
Frontlines: Fuel of War
Gears of War
Infernal
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Minecraft: Xbox 360 Edition
Mushihime-sama Futari
Prey
Raiden IV
Risen
Samurai Shodown: Sen
State of Decay (video game)
Toy Soldiers
Toy Soldiers: Cold War
Trials HD
WarTech: Senko no Ronde
Witcher 2
Amped 3
Halo 4
Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary
DoDonPachi Dai Ou Jou Black Label Extra
Ketsui: Kizuna Jigoku Tachi EXTRA
Rapala for Kinect
Wipeout in the Zone
Guilty Gear 2: Overture
Versus Tactical Action
Tetris: The Grand Master Ace
Motion Explosion!
Naval Assault: The Killing Tide
Kinect Rush: A Disney-Pixar Adventure
MagnaCarta II
Kinect Joy Ride
Project Gotham Racing 3
Project Gotham Racing 4
Fantastic Pets
The Biggest Loser: Ultimate Workout
Michael Phelps: Push The Limit
Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom
Indianapolis 500: Evolution
MorphX
Halo 3
Halo 3: ODST
Halo: Reach
Lets Cheer
Deathsmiles
Deathsmiles II
Bullet Witch
Zegapain XOR
Shadow Complex
MotoGP '06
Xbox Live Arcade Unplugged Vol. 1
Leela
Sesame Street: Once Upon a Monster
Halo Wars
Gears of War 2
Gears of War 3
Game Party: In Motion
Chromehounds
Steel Battalion: Heavy Armor
Kinectimals
Kinect Disneyland Adventures
AquaZone: Life Simulator
Project Sylpheed
Every Party
Import Tuner Challenge[4]
Kengo: Legend of the 9
Kinect Adventures!
The Conveni 200X
Dance Central
Dance Central 2
Dance Central 3
NBA Baller Beats
Country Dance All Stars
Victorious: Time to Shine
Bomberman: Act Zero
Fuzion Frenzy 2
Momotaro Dentetsu 16 GOLD
Tengai Makyou Ziria: Haruka naru Jipang
Spectral Force 3: Innocent Rage
Lips
Lips: Canta en Español
Lips: Deutsche Partyknaller
Lips: I Love the 80's
Lips: Number One Hits
Lips: Party Classics
Kinectalloons
Tenchu Z[9]
Adrenalin Misfits
Dancing Stage Universe
Dancing Stage Universe 2
Rumble Roses XX
Scene It? Box Office Smash
Fable 2
Fable: Anniversary
Fable: The Journey
Kinect Star Wars
Otomedius G
Demons of Mercy
Kinect Sesame Street TV
Blue Dragon
Lost Odyssey
Jillian Michaels' Fitness Adventure
Twister Mania
Ridge Racer 6
Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation
Body and Brain Connection
The Idolmaster
Love Football
Mobile Ops: The One Year War[5]
Namco Museum Virtual Arcade
Zegapain NOT
Beautiful Katamari[1]
The Idolmaster Live For You!
The Idolmaster Twins[3]
Culdcept Saga
Hulk Hogans Main Event
Gears of War: Judgment
PopCap Arcade Volume 1[6]
PopCap Arcade Volume 2[7]
Full Auto
Ninety-Nine Nights II
Ninety-Nine Nights
Kameo: Elements of Power
Kinect Sports
Kinect Sports: Season Two
Perfect Dark Zero
Viva Piñata: Trouble in Paradise
Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
Crackdown[2]
America's Army: True Soldiers
Kinect Nat Geo TV
The Outfit
Crackdown 2
Scene It? Lights, Camera, Action
Too Human
Race Pro
Snoopy Flying Ace
Sonic Free Riders
Dragon Ball Z for Kinect
Super Star
Operation Darkness
Nike+ Kinect Training
Over G Fighters
Carnival Games: Monkey See, Monkey Do
Onechanbara: Bikini Samurai Squad
Dead or Alive 4
Ninja Gaiden II
Zoids Assault
Zoids Infinity EX Neo
Infinite Undiscovery
Shooting Love, 200X[8]
Forza Motorsport 2
Forza Motorsport 3
Forza Motorsport 4
Forza Horizon
The Gunstringer
Naruto: Rise of a Ninja
PowerUp Heroes
Raving Rabbids: Alive & Kicking
Self-Defense Training Camp
Who Wants to Be a Millionaire? 2012 Edition
MotionSports
Naruto: The Broken Bond
Saints Row
Harry Potter for Kinect
Yoostar on MTV
Tsūshin Taisen Mahjong Touryūmon
You're in the Movies
Blackwater (video game)
Minute to Win It



As for as console exclusives go I would say get the PC versions of each save perhaps *Mushihime-sama Futari* (a fairly nice shmup) and *Alan Wake* is not bad on the 360, they will tend not to require the shinest PC to run either. As such they are dropped from this. Also as we have the benefit of hindsight we can do things like ignore *Heavenly Sword* and* Bullet Witch*.

The main franchises of note
*Halo.* The Halo RTS is being lumped into it. This is MS' science fiction shooting game and one of its big flagship titles.
*Forza Motorsport.* Microsoft's attempt to get into the driving game world. Seems to float between simulation and arcade (even within the same games).
*Gears of War.* Epic games still own it but it has been exclusive to the 360. A third person perspective shooting game set in a ruined somewhat near future. Most commonly contrasted with the PS3 exclusive series* Resistance*.
*Fable. *Microsoft does Western RPG it seems (they have tried a bit in Japan with the likes of *Blue Dragon* and a few others to come shortly). Personally I have never been a fan and I really like a lot of western RPGs with European ones featuring prominently among them too and often more than the American led efforts (I play most of them, *Risen*, *Two Worlds 2*, *Venetica* and *Divinity II* all sitting among the games I really liked these last few years and *The Dark Eye: Demonicon* has caught my eye too as far as upcoming stuff goes).
*Crackdown*. Mentioned later are things like *Infamous* and *Prototype,* I would not put this or its sequel next to them and expect this to come out favourably.

*Games*
*Tetris: The Grand Master Ace.* Got to have a Tetris title, the grand master/TGM series is quite a noted departure from the normal Nintendo styled ones seen outside Japan. There is also Tetris Splash on XBLA. PS3 Tetris is *Puyo Puyo Tetris* and one from *EA (similar to the PSP mini tetris* if you ever played that, I have not played the PS3 version but the PSP one is pretty solid and certainly beats the likes of Tetris worlds on the GBA).
*Guilty Gear 2.* A 2d fighting game with something of a cult following.
*MagnaCarta II.* A stunning little action/timing based RPG ish thing, a bit cliched on the story but what isn't really. One of the things that cured my Japanese RPG boredom following the PS2.
*Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom.* A hack and slash take on the Kingdom Under Fire series, did not do great upon release and the subsequent years have provided ample competition.
*Risen*, a pretty nice game but a better sequel is now available on both and it was also seen as the turning point for the "can the consoles hang at the PC's level" debate -- http://www.videogameszone.de/Risen-...-und-Xbox-360-Version-696485/galerie/1201011/ )
*Saints Row. * Sequels all over the shop, many of which are even better. Either way it is considered the "fun" GTA.
*Dead or Alive 4. *A fighting game, once made to kind of rival Tekken I think. Arguably the multiplatform or possibly even some of the Wii stuff did better.
*Infinite Undiscovery.* Some have it as one of tri-Ace's off days (which is still not bad), given their on days result in *Resonance of Fate*, *Valkyrie Profile* and *Star Ocean* though....
*Culdcept Saga.* A nice tactical card game stretching back to the PS1. This version did OK and other entries were ported and remade in several places, not sure if you can play it on the PS3 by any means other than backwards compatibility.
*Ninety-Nine Nights* and its sequel. A pretty nice fighting many enemies game (think *Dynasty Warriors* rather than *Bayonetta*), hardly an exclusive concept on either system.
*Perfect Dark Zero.* Not a great game and long since surpassed. We did get a very nice remake on* XBLA of the N64 Perfect dark* title and it still features one of the best multiplayer modes ever as far as I am concerned.
*Spectral Force 3.* Made by *Hyperdimension Neptunia* developer Compile heart this is a tactics game. The PS3 got* Mist of Chaos* from the save dev as well as a few others, more on Idea Factory/Compile Heart and all its stuff in the PS3 RPG machine section though.
*The First Templar.* Various European developers did quite a bit this time around and this was one of the more interesting things to shake loose. It plays and looks somewhat like a good PS2 game would and was responsible for shattering the dreams of a somewhat promising line up of co-op titles (this, *dungeon siege 3*, *Hunted: The Demon's Forge* and *The Cursed Crusade*)
*Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts.* Technically a franchise but not a patch on its N64 predecessors so "meh" really.

*Shmups*
Unless you have a Japanese arcade nearby the 360 was almost unquestionably the place to be if you liked Japanese shooters/shmups (nobody quite knows why, the PS2 before it was the go to destination for most of these companies and the 360 was not Big in Japan, not even the PC can really beat it though IOS and Android are the places to be and the DS did not do badly. The PS3 was not completely barren (it got things like *Under Defeat HD*, *Mamoru-kun wa Norowarete Shimatta!*, *Sine Mora* and even some love from Cave with the likes of a *Ketsui* title) but it does not come close if you actually like the gameplay style.
*DoDonPachi Dai Ou Jou Black Label*
*Deathsmiles* and its sequel as well as alt version.
*Otomedius Excellent
Eschatos
Bullet Soul
Ginga Force
Mushihimesama
Espgaluda II
Muchi Muchi Pork! (pink sweets)
Shooting Love. 10-Shuunen: XIIZeal & DeltaZeal 
Caldarius
Senko no Ronde. *An odd fighting game and shooter hybrid.
*Project Sylpheed. *More space sim than straight up shmup.
*Raiden Fighters Aces.* A compilation of some well liked arcade titles of the same name.
*Bullet Soul.* Another 5pb title.
*Radirgy Noa Massive.* From the same dev as Chaos Field and Tank Beat on the DS. A PC version is available.
*Raiden IV*
*Castle of Shikigami III/Shikigami no Shiro episode-3*. Wii and PC versions of this also available.

*XBLA titles*
*Bomberman Live* but there are equivalents elsewhere. If *Bomberman act zero* had to be included in this little exercise it would have ended here.
*Carcassonne*. A modern classic board game, DS version exists as do many versions of phones and online as well as the PC but nothing really on the PS3.
*Catan* was for a while but a PS3 version of good quality popped up eventually.

*Sony.*
I do not know the Sony exclusives library as well as I might and for the most part I figured I could ignore it (the RPG stuff, discussed later, seemed to be comprised of things that did not appeal and things that I could get from other games).

*Franchisea.*
*Yakuza.* "Sega does GTA" but also probably the closest most will ever get to a Shenmue sequel (it has a pretty nice fighting engine as far as these games go). Even has a Zombie themed spinoff.
*Time Crisis.* An arcade classic. It is a lightgun/on rails shooter type game, home consoles have had such a thing since the NES but in recent years (possibly with the death of CRT) they have become somewhat less common to see outside of arcades (which in many parts of the world are not common either).
*MotorStorm.* A racing game series but with a slight twist. It is not full car combat like some of the* Hot Wheels* stuff and not quite as pared back as *Need for Speed Hot Pursuit* was but it was not a "good clean racing game" franchise by any stretch. Ignore the heavy off road component most would probably compare it to the multiplatform title* Split/Second.*
*Gran Turismo. *Sony's main thrust in the "simulation" racing space, was in many cases a system seller for the earlier consoles. For many the main counterpoint from MS being the *Forza* series though the likes of *Need for Speed* with the *shift series* and the general diversification of a lot of racing games could also play into things here.
*God of War.* Though there are no shortage of send in the crazy hardnut to beat up hundreds of people/creatures games on any platform since it became possible some time in the 1980's this series rose above the noise to gain something of a great reputation. How much of that was an exclusive push remains to be debated, that it is a great example of the gameplay style is not up for debate though (assuming you can stomach some quick time events which have since become a staple of the idea).
*inFamous.* Like GTA but with superpowers, a month after this hit there was another game for both platforms in *Prototype* and going a bit further things like *Just Cause 2, Mercenaries* the later *Saints Row* titles got crazy enough to match it. It is a nice series though.
*Uncharted. *In some ways "what would happen if Tomb Raider had more guns", that said probably more fun than the later pre *reboot Tomb Raider* offerings (though you might still want to give those earlier ones a look) and without a real equivalent on the 360.
*Killzone.* Back on the PS2 it was floated as a Halo killer (it was not, though it did OK) and to this day the Killzone series provides something of a counterpoint to it (it also being a science fiction shooting game).
*SOCOM 4: U.S. Navy SEALs. *The SOCOM series gained something of a reputation in the hard as balls/realistic shooting game world (sometimes called tactical shooters), some have said it strayed from its roots and its servers (co-op is a big thing here) have but a few weeks to live at time of posting (as do many PS3 online games, *MAG* being one and not otherwise included for that reason), the series lived on through the PSP but most of the multiplayer there went over a year ago. Likewise things like *operation flashpoint* have risen up to take its place and* Tom Clancy* was always doing similar things anyway.
*Twisted Metal*. Something of a big deal back on the PS1 it is a car combat game that came back later on in the day of the PS3. In some ways *MotorStorm* had pulled a bit of focus and it was never *Carmageddon* but it was nice to see.

*Insomniac Games*
The original developers of the *Spyro* series they made a couple of Playstation exclusive franchises.
*Ratchet & Clank.* Probably the closest most will get to a Rare style N64 platformer these days. *Disney and Ubisoft* have been providing some competition which is available on all platforms but for the most part it is this or nothing.
*Resistance.* For some the Sony exclusive answer to *Gears of War* though on the PS3 this is more first person than third so take that as you will.

Other truly notable games that are not franchises yet.
*Dragon's Crown.* For many this brought back the idea of the 2d brawler. There have been several efforts on the XBLA/PSN front but this was probably one of the things to get it most right.
*LittleBigPlanet. *What if the incredible machine met a platformer is probably the best way to describe it. That said the possibilities of custom levels are unrivaled in other offerings until you look at some of the Wii stuff or end up back on the PC.
*The Last of Us. *To some it might be "what if gears of war was more survival and less action" but that would probably understate things significantly. There are other games with similar gameplay elements but none that would dethrone this really.
*Metal Gear Solid 4. *The Metal Gear Solid series has long been a Playstation mainstay (though it has had nice versions for several games on the PC and other platforms) and to this day this is a PS4 exclusive. Metal Gear solid focuses more on stealth than action (though the trend has been increasingly towards it as the games go on, perhaps a similar fate to that which has befallen horror games) and this is much in line with that.

The *Quantic Dream* games.
With most of their games Quantic Dream seem to try to blur the lines between interactive story and game. Some like it and some do not, some prefer its earlier game *Farenheit (Indigo Prophecy)*. The more recent *Beyond: Two Soul*s is a bit more action heavy than *Heavy Rain* which very much leans back towards the story thing.
*Heavy Rain.* A serial killer comes into the lives of a cast of characters, some say film noire but I am not sure there.
*Beyond: Two Souls.* Released but a few months ago at time of writing this also aims to be a rather story driven game but steps back from the* Heavy Rain* style stuff and has a bit more meat to its gameplay (though pickings were still too slim for many). Somewhat amusingly "*The Last of Us*" probably told a somewhat more impacting story.

*The PS3 and RPGs.*
Most of this reputation seems to be born of *Hyperdimension Neptunia*, the *Atelier franchise*, some *Tales of* games (the 360 has *Tales of Vesperia*, even has it at as an exclusive outside Japan), *Disgaea* and *Level-5's* efforts. They are to a game all very Japanese, though they are not all trying to be Final Fantasy/Dragon Quest and often have some interesting aspects.

*Record of Agarest War 2*. The original and its sequel (and this is very much a "one year later" sequel) appeared on both platforms (and android in the case of the first). Has an interesting "generations" mechanic as well.

*Hyperdimension Neptunia.* None have got great reviews outside Japan though it has its fans.... in short nobody will hold liking these against you (give or take their opinions on the art style) but they are not the sort of thing you would introduce someone to the concept with and if you are in danger of burnout or already there then avoid.
*Tales of ?*. Tales of is something of a niche series but one with a serious fanbase. The games vary quite a bit in quality (as many SNES classics that were spun into franchises tend to do) though without any true stinkers. Several also appeared on the Wii and counting those it leaves *Tales of Xillia* and it probably to be the easier way to get *Tales of Symphonia* these days (the GC version still commands a reasonable price and the Wii version is a kind of sequel).
*Disgaea.* Something of a tactics game, the latest three are PS3 exclusives. Though you probably would not buy a home console for tactics games since around the PS1 (the GBA, DS, PSP and Vita all featuring quite a few of them) you do not have a lot of options on the 360 for this sort of thing (*Spectral Force 3* and depending upon how you want to look at a few of the other games that get called RPGs).

*Gust games*
*Ar tonelico Qoga. *Though only one entry in the franchise has appeared on the PS3. Did not review the best but an interesting premise and decent engine saw it have some fans.
*Atelier series.* A series with a heavy crafting focus and somewhat traditional combat engine. It might overload your cuteness sensors though.

*Level-5 games.*
Most will know the company more from their *Professor Layton* series, their work on the *Inazuma Eleven* titles and they also had a serious hand in *Dragon Quests 8 and 9*.
*White Knight Chronicles.* A franchise... most will probably say not bad games, not must haves and possibly boring games.
*Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch.* The involvement of Studio Ghibli in this changed things somewhat and reception reflected that, where many of the others were "yeah that is not bad" at best this is for many the sort of thing that stands out. Not enough to call the PS3 as the RPG machine but enough to stand up and take notice like *The last of us, God of War and Uncharted* might be.

Naturally if I have missed something, given undue prominence to another game or you want to discuss something further then go right ahead, this is only meant to be a seed post/minor reference.


----------



## Flame (Jan 9, 2014)

imo i think PS3 had some great exclusives but Journey is so overrated.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 9, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> For me it is a sad fact of life that exclusives are a thing but there is little to do there other than hope the issue will one day resolve itself, people gave it a good stab and the idea of the PS360 means far more than the idea of the Super Megadrive ever would have. Until then we get to compare and contrast the offerings.
> These days I am more about game concepts/styles than actual games themselves so I will probably be looking at this more from that perspective *(why bother with Dark Souls when Demon's souls exists unless you are going back through the history of a "franchise")*, this is just the one I am using and you are free to go for another.


 
Just like to point out that Dark Souls and Demon's Souls are actually 2 very different games, Dark Souls has nothing to do with the story of Demon's Souls and vice versa. Dark Souls was more of a spiritual successor to Demon's Souls, keeping a few elements but (for the most part) completely reworking them for better gameplay, so it's sort of a poor example.



Anyways, as to the rest of your insanely huge post I'll just sort of reply to parts as I read along, so excuse any misreadings or anything. 



> I have not been able to discuss relative merits of each console, many would say the PS3 got the bad side of that though but I can not recall anything of great note as far game quality goes getting the truly outrageous treatment (and not having it corrected with a patch). I could be wrong there though.


 
The PS3 had a rocky beginning and that is really it. The past 2-4 years have treated the PS3 really well, with sales increasing at an incredible rate (I think at this point the PS3 has actually outsold the 360 by a million or so). Before this huge period of growth, multiplatform games weren't generally very well developed and had some issues (a popular game being Elder Scrolls: Skyrim, it's supposed to have a lot more bugs than the PC/360 version). PS3 exclusives have always been well developed though, even from day one, it's just the multi-plats that sort of dragged it down in the beginning. To say that the PS3 doesn't have anything of note anymore is sort of silly at this point.



As for your controller argument, it can be easily remedied with third party controllers or even adapters to use a 360 controller on a PS3/vice versa. I myself don't mind the PS3 controller generally, but I find it doesn't work too well with some games (for example, I prefer playing Dark Souls with a PS3 (though now PS4) controller compared to a 360 controller, whereas with shooters I tend to use my Gioteck controller [which is amazing btw, definitely a must buy if you prefer the 360 style gamepad])





> *Equally seen as we are at the end of the main lifetime of the consoles in question* the idea of timed exclusives and later remakes/ports will be sidelined, Deadly premonition eventually made it to the PS3 (possibly even in a better form) and Ninja Gaiden II was a 360 exclusive but was remade as Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 on the PS3 for instance. However discussion of things like Eternal Sonata (where the PS3 had what some call a superior version) and NIER (which had a somewhat different version, superior is very much a matter for debate) probably wants to happen.


 
Actually I don't think that's true really. There are still quite a few developers who want to keep making games for the 360/PS3, and I expect they've got another few years before they start to die out game/exclusive wise. An example would be the PS2, which still had quite a few games developed for it after the PS3 was launched. Actually, I think FIFA 14 and PES 14 are being released on the PS2 as well, so it has yet to reach the point of "no new games being developed". 



As for the rest of your post, you seem to just list the franchises and your opinions and such so that's cool (though it would be nice if you could bold or put each franchise spaced out so everything doesn't blend in, sort of makes it hard to read). I can't really tell if you missed out on something, so I suppose I'll just end my post here and perhaps come back if I happen to notice anything.


----------



## Celice (Jan 9, 2014)

Dark Souls and Demon Souls are actually very similar in a few design and NPC choices. I hadn't experienced this pattern in the other From Software games I'd played (King's Field 1-4, Lost Kingdoms 1-2). More than enough to turn one's head once they notice them. 

I don't find it anything more than interesting, however. As for fast's post, it's far more turgid than usual so I'm gonna pass on reading it. On a subject of exclusive games on 360 and PS3, I hardly noticed any, as developers had their legs so far open console ports started _seeping into the PC market._ Three different ways to play the same game is an awful large net that kind of made the consoles more generic to me. Most of the "exclusives" just didn't interest me either--Last of Us seems to be the highest seller, but that was super generic and pretty laughable gameplay when I played it with a housemate.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah I thought about bolding things before I posted it but then got distracted. I just went back and did it though.


----------



## Necron (Jan 9, 2014)

I think you should scratch Minecraft from the MS exclusive list, since it's also now available on the PS3 as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2014)

Necron said:


> I think you should scratch Minecraft from the MS exclusive list, since it's also now available on the PS3 as well.



People play console minecraft?

Granted some would tell me the console part of the previous sentence would be redundant but either way I will delete it when I next edit the main post, assuming I remember to.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2014)

PS3 for me has the benefit for RPG exclusives.
360 is just me main console.

Although I do admit that I like the PS3 more for it's exclusive titles.
I still enjoy Halo etc.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> PS3 for me has the benefit for RPG exclusives.



Normally I took that statement as yeah, this little exercise made me question that assumption though. What is there to the PS3 RPG library?


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 9, 2014)

Xbox Shooterss pew pew pew pew FTW!!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Normally I took that statement as yeah, this little exercise made me question that assumption though. What is there to the PS3 RPG library?


 
Ni No Kuni.
Practically the sole drive for me to get me PS3 working (CFW, so that I can play it instead of it having a dead BD drive with only digi downloads)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks like I might have to keep an eye out for Ni No Kuni, I have never been the greatest fan of Studio Ghibli though (they make good stuff, just not stuff I need to remember the morning after) and what I saw mainly looked above average and maybe an exemplary example of the concept it is part of but not meaty enough for me to pay proper attention to. I considered myself spoiled by this go around with consoles though; it is quite hard to understate what Resonance of Fate, Magna Carta II and Eternal Sonata did for me on the Japan and East asia type games front where I was all but ready to write it off outside puzzle games.



AngryGeek416 said:


> Xbox Shooterss pew pew pew pew FTW!!!!



Do you mean shooters in the classical sense or shooters as in COD and co?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 9, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Normally I took that statement as yeah, this little exercise made me question that assumption though. What is there to the PS3 RPG library?


Atelier series
Hyperdimension Neptunia series
Persona 5 (upcoming)
Tales of Graces F
Tales of Symphonia Chronicles HD (upcoming)
Tales of Xillia
Tales of Xillia 2
Valkyria Chronicles

And many more...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2014)

Eternal Sonata is a game I wish I could replay without knowing anything about it.
I really love that game
Even got 2 faceplates of it for me 360's ;p

Ni No Kuni is on the same caliber for me.
I rather go for the single installment RPGS then Atelier and Tales etc.

NNK isn't that difficult, but it got some hard parts.
Been at it for 57 hours as of now, haven't regretted a moment of it.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 9, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Atelier series
> Hyperdimension Neptunia series
> Persona 5 (upcoming)
> Tales of Graces F
> ...


 
Ni No Kuni
Demon Souls
DC Universe (Console)

Just off the top of my head...i know theres more


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> Atelier series
> Hyperdimension Neptunia series
> Persona 5 (upcoming)
> Tales of Graces F
> ...



I will query the "many more" part if I can have the relevant section from the opening post included (though that mostly seems to be White Knight Chronicles, Disgaea and Ar tonelico Qoga to add).

I kind of left out many of the upcoming games (though there are not so many as there might be) and Valkyria Chronicles was a genuine oversight from my little list making exercise. Is Hyperdimension Neptunia enough to sell people on a system though? Strictly speaking and going by my opening rules dismissing much of the tales stuff as it was also on the Wii would not fly, likewise I am not sure Tales of Vesperia counts in the "just play that instead" stakes.

So anyway I am now up to Ni No Kuni and Valkyria Chronicles titles in the "oh yeah PS3 for RPGs" list with Persona probably going to be taking a spot on that eventual list (if for nothing else than it being one of the more interesting story concepts in games).

MagnaCarta II then sits as the big 360 exclusive right now (I am not inclined to include Blue Dragon, Infinite Undiscovery or Fable in the same circles as the above two). If I am pushing it then I might have to include Jade Empire (the other Bioware game) as it technically got a downloadable rerelease on the 360.

I see also that Cross Edge was a PS3 exclusive outside Japan and Legasista might warrant mentioning (it was PSN only outside Japan and PS3 only in there). The Guided Fate Paradox I had never heard of despite the fact that I had looked at Nippon Ichi Software as part of this (that would also mean Trinity Universe needs to be mentioned even it was technically a crossover of sorts)

People usually speak of the PS3's RPG prowess in similar terms to the PS2 knock down and drag out victory that it had over the alternatives (and that was no contest even if the GC put up a valiant effort). I am not quite seeing that here though. Anything more from me in this post will be something flamebaity using terms and words like "not quite clone" and "middle of the road" though. More for the list of names but http://www.metacritic.com/browse/games/genre/name/role-playing/xbox360?view=condensed&page=0 and http://www.metacritic.com/browse/games/genre/name/role-playing/PS3?view=condensed&page=0 so others can consider things.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 9, 2014)

Since I own a PS3 only for a couple of months I'm not really qualified to discuss here. But it was a good read. Thanks for that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 10, 2014)

From what I played of Ni no Kuni it was pretty bland. Like take away all that Studio Ghibli art and you're stuck with a bog-standard JRPG with bland combat.

I just prefer PS3 exclusives because there's more of them and a little more variety but both can be pretty good. I'd really argue that the Xbox 360 is worth it for the multiplats since it generally has better ones. Some games work fine on a PS3 but games like Bayonetta or anything by Bethesda run much much better on a 360. Also I prefer the Xbox 360's controller for most things (like I play most things fine with a PS3 controller but I prefer the 360 one especially for fighters).


----------



## Gahars (Jan 10, 2014)

As a 360 owner, I think the PS3 definitely had a stronger, more varied library of exclusives. There's a wide range of titles that you can only get with Playstation; there's pretty much something for everyone.

With the 360, meanwhile, you get Halo (echh), Forza (Auto-meh-biles, more like), and a whole bunch of titles that end up on PC anyway. It's great that more people can play them, but it invalidates the whole "console exclusivity" thing.

Then again, Microsoft had dibs on the best controller this generation, bar none, so there's that.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 10, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Then again, Microsoft had dibs on the best controller this generation, bar none, so there's that.


 

Couldn't we just buy a 3rd party PS3 controller similar to the xbox 360's design or one that at least makes the current Dualshock 3 controller better?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> Couldn't we just buy a 3rd party PS3 controller similar to the xbox 360's design or one that at least makes the current Dualshock 3 controller better?


 

>third party controller

Absolutely disgusting.

There is an adapter though for the Xbox 360 controller to be used on the PS3 but you won't get Sixaxis or anything.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 11, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >third party controller
> 
> Absolutely disgusting.


Depends on the controller. 



Spoiler


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 11, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Depends on the controller.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
Have you used it before?
Because most (or every that i've tried) 3rd party controllers up the prettiness of the controller to make up for the fact it feels like a piece of garbage to actually use compared to official controllers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Have you used it before?
> Because most (or every that i've tried) 3rd party controllers up the prettiness of the controller to make up for the fact it feels like a piece of garbage to actually use compared to official controllers.


I've heard good things about it from emigre and I plan on getting one of those _(or a similar one) _in due time - for now I don't really have time to game a whole lot.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >third party controller
> 
> Absolutely disgusting.
> 
> There is an adapter though for the Xbox 360 controller to be used on the PS3 but you won't get Sixaxis or anything.


 

There are some pretty beast 3rd Party controllers out there


----------



## Gahars (Jan 15, 2014)

gokujr1000 said:


> There are some pretty beast 3rd Party controllers out there


 

In the sense that you'd have to be a filthy beast to even consider touching one, absolutely.

:^)


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> In the sense that you'd have to be a filthy beast to even consider touching one, absolutely.
> 
> :^)


 

Eh not really, the PS3 Controller isn't good for my hands so I used larger 3rd party ones that aren't going to fuck with me. They've all been pretty decent so far, except for one I had to return because it broke straight away.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 15, 2014)

I bought this kit from dx for like $2 for the ps3 controller



Spoiler


----------

